# Progress!



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

See the details of my disastrous previous trip here: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=10300

I think my dry-firing practice has paid off a little. Although I was using different ammo today as well (S&B Brass 115 GR instead of WWB), so I suppose it's not a true comparison. Everything else is the same. Same targets and still shooting from 7 yards, and still left-handed. Here are the results:

My first target of the day. I seem to have fixed my elevation problem, but am still hitting to the right. You can see the one shot where I flinched and/or jerked the trigger:










Second target. I reverted to my old ways, but then managed to get control and zero it in for a couple shots. At least it's all in the black, right?










Probably my best one of the day in terms of accuracy and grouping:










Can anybody "read" these targets and give me some more advice? I'm sure I just need to keep up my trigger control exercises.

Still loving the gun. No malfunctions yet. Except I did experience for the first time, the slide going forward upon inserting a full magazine. I must have slammed it home too hard. Before that point I had only been firing 5 shots at a time.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

That looks like real progress RTC. If you keep practicing the group will tighten up some more. You may ultimately want to tweak the sights left-right but don't do it for a while.

Enjoy

:smt1099


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Still pressing the trigger too hard. You're going "gentle...easy...soft...*NOW*!"

After the shot fires, keep the trigger pressed all the way back, then release it slowly until you feel the soft "click" as it resets.

It'll come.


----------

